# 1x26650 & 2x26650 $urefire C head By Fivemega



## fivemega (Aug 4, 2014)

*(AVAILABLE)

Please allow 7 days to ship*​

*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*

















*Please read completely before you post or buy then pay and post.



Absolutely NO reservation.*​

 Hi folks, Here I have some more new toys for you.
These bodies are similar to these but with some changes and improvements.
Outside body have checker style machining for better grip and unique look.
Bodies have same inside ID to accommodate 1x26650 or 2x26650 cells of up to 69mm long.
A body that takes either IMR 26650 or protected cell, $urefire C head and comes with tail cap, McClicky switch and O'rings.
All bodies and tail caps are either black (Type III) hard anodized or brushed matte silver (nickel plated) and no other color or finish available.
1x26650 (with Z44) head is about 133mm long and 2x26650 (with Z44) head is about 200mm long. Z44 is not included and purpose of mentioning is just for total length measurements.
Tail cap has more attractive milling with 1.5x6 mm sluts for use with your own tritiums.
Switch housing is nickel plated for more reliability.
Will take many of D26 lamp assemblies such as FM-D26, G4 D26, LF D26, original P90, Malkoff drop in and ....
I strongly suggest these  for single 26650 and these for 2x26650
$urefire Deep Turbo Heads are available here.
Possibilities are endless:
Use Strion bulb with 1x26650 for over two hours run time and 140 lumens.
Use STT-90 drop in with 1x26650 or your own MT-G2 and 2x26650
Use Malkoff drop in with 1x26650 for long run.
2x26650 with WA1274 with well over an hour run time.
2x26650 with 6.6 volt Axial bulb with over an hour run time.
2x26650 with TL-3 bulb with over 3 hours run time.
Advantages:
Not only you will get long run time compare to 17mm or 18mm cells but brighter output because of less voltage sag, less stress to cells and less frequent recharge.
Body outside diameter is about 32mm which is about 6mm fatter than original 6P but tail cap has about 35mm diameter
Each body comes with 2 throat o'rings, two tail side O'rings, one tail cap, one switch housing, installed McClicky and one black dust cover boot. No bezel, No lamp assembly and No batteries included.
Price:

Black 1x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)
Brushed matte silver nickel plated 1x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)

Black 2x26650 $73 (NOT AVAILABLE)
Brushed matte silver nickel plated 2x26650 $73 (NOT AVAILABLE)
Copper brushed nickel plated head $38 with purchase of body. ($40 discount)
Turbo C head $49 with purchase of body. ($40 discount)
1x26650 to 1x18650 Heat Sinked Black Aluminum Sleeve $18 (NOT AVAILABLE)

Extra McClickie switch $8 (AVAILABLE) with purchase of body/tail cap.
Extra black boot (switch cover) $1 (AVAILABLE) with purchase of body/tail cap.
Extra GID boot (switch cover) $1 (AVAILABLE) with purchase of body/tail cap.
Extra orange boot (switch cover) $1 (NOT AVAILABLE) with purchase of body/tail cap.
Shipping to States $6 (up to 3 bodies)
Internationaly $14 each body.
Please add 4% to total for CC paypal fee.

No reservation please. You must pay FIRST then claim your spot by posting here. I will sign your name right after receiving payment unless you paying by MO.
Please don't pay if you may change your mind. There will not be any refund.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick  next  available and valid finish and size number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.

I will never figure out what for is your payment and from whom without above information therefore I will reject payment.
Example:
Mr Gangfire



for #58 1x26650
*All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.*
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM for postal money order payment.
Please see:
2 P 18650
D36 bodies.
TS SS E bodies.
2x26500 and 3x26500 Exotic M*gs.
18650 E head C tail
Deep Turbo Head
----------------------
#01 Black 1 x26650 $63 xml paid shipped 9114999944238010723214
#02 Black 1 x26650 $63 fugleebeast paid shipped 9114999944238373549568
#03 Black 1 x26650 $63 fugleebeast paid shipped 9114999944238373549568
#04 Black 1 x26650 $63 editedby paid shipped 23082180000039961527
#05 Black 1 x26650 $63 texas cop paid shipped 9114999944238373495650
#06 Black 1 x26650 $63 solidtrax paid shipped 9114999944238373485057
#07 Black 1 x26650 $63 cenz paid shipped LC550404545US
#08 Black 1 x26650 $63 cenz paid shipped LC550404545US
#09 Black 1 x26650 $63 DellSuperman paid shipped LC550404559US
#10 Black 1 x26650 $63 smflorkey paid shipped 9114999944238373407820
#11 Black 1 x26650 $63 rookie paid shipped 9114999944238373407806
#12 Black 1 x26650 $63 rookie paid shipped 9114999944238373407806
#14 Black 1 x26650 $63 texas cop paid shipped 9505511140525028592081
#15 Black 1 x26650 $63 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9114999944313652364565
#16 Black 1 x26650 $63 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9505511113705118595154
#17 Black 1 x26650 $63 himashyou paid shipped LC550705491US
#18 Black 1 x26650 $63 egrep paid shipped 9500113808417152079133
#19 Black 1 x26650 $63 Modder paid shipped 9500113808411116372735
#20 Black 1 x26650 $63 Dizney paid shipped 9500113808411341413845
#21 Black 1 x26650 $63 Dizney paid shipped 9500113808411341413845
#22 Black 1 x26650 $63 Dizney paid shipped 9505513808412025426383 
#23 Black 1 x26650 $63 Dizney paid shipped 9505513808412025426383 
*#24 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)
#25 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)
#26 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)
#27 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)*
----------------------
#01 Silver 1 x26650 $63 thundertree paid shipped 9114999944238010723191
#02 Silver 1 x26650 $63 editedby paid shipped 23082180000039961527
#03 Silver 1 x26650 $63 texas cop paid shipped 9114999944238373495650
#04 Silver 1 x26650 $63 rookie paid shipped 9114999944238373407806
#05 Silver 1 x26650 $63 pegasus21 paid shipped 9114999944238373421697
#06 Silver 1 x26650 $63 jso902 paid shipped 9505511113705188646299
#07 Silver 1 x26650 $63 BeastModeV5 paid shipped 9505513808415271027076
#08 Silver 1 x26650 $63 BrightBeli paid shipped 9505513808416193005159
#09 Silver 1 x26650 $63 DeLighted paid shipped 9505513808438106139737
#10 Silver 1 x26650 $63 id30209 paid shipped LA046595283US
#11 Silver 1 x26650 $63 timbo114 paid shipped 9505513808412010422550
*#12 Silver 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)
#14 Silver 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)*

----------------------
#01 Black 2 x26650 $73 tjhabak paid shipped 9114999944238678055900
#02 Black 2 x26650 $73 cenz paid shipped LC550404545US
#03 Black 2 x26650 $73 cenz paid shipped LC550404545US
#04 Black 2 x26650 $73 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9114999944313652364565
#05 Black 2 x26650 $73 Jvvjvv paid shipped 9505511113705118595154
#06 Black 2 x26650 $73 weed099 paid shipped 9505511113705118595697+9500111144965124569175
#07 Black 2 x26650 $73 Glow Bug paid shipped 9505511144965134524761
#08 Black 2 x26650 $73 wolfstyle paid shipped 9505511144965138571068
#09 Black 2 x26650 $73 yellow paid shipped LC550834505US
#10 Black 2 x26650 $73 k-2 paid shipped 9505513808416181003303
#11 Black 2 x26650 $73 k-2 paid shipped 9505513808416181003303
#12 Black 2 x26650 $73 novice MO received shipped 9505513808416193005166
----------------------
#01 Silver 2 x26650 $73 thundertree paid shipped 9114999944238010723191
#02 Silver 2 x26650 $73 Tedfs paid shipped 9505511140525028591756
#03 Silver 2 x26650 $73 Father Azmodius paid shipped 9505511113705188646299
#04 Silver 2 x26650 $73 Flyflash paid shipped 9505513808425350072361
#05 Silver 2 x26650 $73 BrightBeli paid shipped 9505513808416193005159
#06 Silver 2 x26650 $73 helios123 paid shipped LC550553840US
#07 Silver 2 x26650 $73 morepho87 paid shipped 9500113808417005049924
----------------------
*Your CPF handle in paypal note is critical and very very necessary.*
----------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested.
-----------------------
(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## fivemega (Aug 4, 2014)

*Questions:*


cenz said:


> Is it tailcap/thread compatible with old version which you mention?


*Yes, 100% compatible.
One will work instead of other.*
---------------------------


Conte said:


> Mr. Mega, if I wanted to buy a 1x26650 in black, would I be able to get the $40 discount on the Turbo C head instead of the Copper head to go with it ?



*Yes, You will get $40 discount on turbo head with purchase of any body listed above.*
---------------------------


helios123 said:


> Just curious, what alloy al are these? 6061? 7075?


*6061*
---------------------------


> Do you know if Keep power 5200 will fit in this body?


*Sure will fit and work perfectly.*
---------------------------


timbo114 said:


> Will there be more 2x26650 black bodies available in the near future?


*I may make some extension tubes to convert 1x26650 to 2x26650 if more people interested.*
--------------------------


timbo114 said:


> That would be great for versatility .. but I'd want those frag knurling blocks to line up perfectly when extension is installed.


*If you look closely at the picture on post #1 you will see grip area is machined like checkered shape and very gripy.*
---------------------------


timbo114 said:


> Will these threads mate with Z41 tailcap?


*Z41 has thread of 7/8x20*
*How can 26mm cell go through 7/8" barrel?*
*Its not possible.*
---------------------------
---------------------------


----------



## cenz (Aug 4, 2014)

Finally! 

Is it tailcap/thread compatible with old version which you mention?


----------



## xml (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice!!! I'll take #01 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)
Paypal sent.

Thanks in advance!

:thanks:


----------



## thundertree (Aug 9, 2014)

from thundertree for:

1x26650 $urefire C head body: #01 Silver 1x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)
2x26650 $urefire C head body: #01 Silver 2x26650 $73 (AVAILABLE)

Unique Transaction ID # 5D9846086D990844X

Subtotal ($136) + Shipping ($6) + Insurance ($2.60) = Total ($144.60)

Much thanks!


----------



## fugleebeast (Aug 13, 2014)

from fugleebeast for:

*#02 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)*
*#03 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)*

$63 + $63 + $6 = $132.

Thanks!



(Unique Transaction ID # 40V28797KS448971R)


----------



## fivemega (Aug 30, 2014)

*[size=+1]Every payment received for above item(s) already shipped out. 

More 1x26650 and 2x26650 hosts are available.[/size]*


----------



## Conte (Sep 4, 2014)

My Mr.Mega, how about a couple more photos. 

I'm thinking the black 1x26650 hosts with your Turbo C head. 

And one of the 2x26650 adapted to fit your FM3X head using your Bi-Pin kit.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 10, 2014)

*Here are couple of possibilities:*





*Top: black single 26650 with D26 socket and turbo C head
Bottom: Silver 2x26650 with C to M+M to D adapter and FM3X*


----------



## hron61 (Sep 10, 2014)

Just gorgeous those two are.


----------



## Conte (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh wow.

The turbo C head matches well. I wonder if it will add focus and throw to my xpg2 module.

And damn, now I kind of wish my fm3x was chrome.


----------



## tjhabak (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll take #1 2x 26650 black body. PP sent!


----------



## editedby (Sep 17, 2014)

#04 Black 1 x26650 $63
#02 Silver 1 x26650 $63
Copper brushed nickel plated head $38 with purchase of body. ($40 discount)
1x26650 to 1x18650 Heat Sinked Black Aluminum Sleeve $18


----------



## texas cop (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll take *#05 Black 1 x26650 $63
**#03 Silver 1 x26650 $63
** *#02 Full Copper brushed Silver C Head Copper brushed nickel plated head $38 with purchase of body. ($40 discount)* 

63 + 63 + 38 + 6 + 4% = 176.80 PayPal sent*


----------



## Conte (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr.Mega, if I wanted to buy a 1x26650 in black, would I be able to get the $40 discount on the Turbo C head instead of the Copper head to go with it ?



fivemega said:


> *Here are couple of possibilities:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texas cop (Oct 2, 2014)

I received my Nickel plated with the nickel plated copper head along with the "plain Jane black" today. The VanIsle quad was just too fat to fit the Nickel host so I placed it into the Black host with a TNC finned head. Glove like fit all around. The Kerbos quad was placed into the Nickel host with only a single layer of copper wrap needed. What MegaFive doesn't tell you and he should post a few pictures, is that the entire interior is a polished smooth finish. Also the Pill compartment has a very well done shelf for the pill to rest on and retain the 26650 from falling through when the bezel is removed. One of the finest P60 26650 host to date that I've come across.


----------



## solidtrax (Dec 5, 2014)

from solidtrax:

#06 Black 1 x26650 $63 (Available) Shipping to States $6 =$69

Transaction ID: 52219061FT0971109


----------



## stewdogg (Dec 5, 2014)

Do you have any pics with the copper head on either the black or silver body?
Do you make any other tail caps that are compatible with the 26650 body?
Thanks!


----------



## fivemega (Dec 6, 2014)

stewdogg said:


> Do you have any pics with the copper head on either the black or silver body?
> Do you make any other tail caps that are compatible with the 26650 body?
> Thanks!
















*I do have some old version of my 26xxx tail caps but nothing in production line.*


----------



## DellSuperman (Dec 28, 2014)

*#09 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE) 
Unique Transaction ID: 41H12518C1901431G

58 - 20% + 12 (Int shipping) = 64.9*


----------



## smflorkey (Dec 31, 2014)

PayPal sent for
#10 Black 1 x26650 at $63 - 20% = $50.40
Plus shipping at $ 6
Plus handling (4% of 56.40) = $ 2.26 (can't call it a PayPal surcharge)
Total 26650 body, ship/handling = $58.66

Will post in the Christmas discount thread in a minute. Thank you! And Happy New Year!!


----------



## rookie (Jan 1, 2015)

for

#11 Black 1 x26650 $63
#12 Black 1 x26650 $63
#04 Silver 1 x26650 $63 
w/Copper brushed nickel plated head $38
Total: $227 x 0.8 = $181.60 + $6 S&H = $187.60

:thanks:


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 11, 2015)

CPF SN: Cerealand

$18 for 1x26650 to 1x18650 Heat Sinked Black Aluminum Sleeve (AVAILABLE)
Less 20% Christmas/New year sale. Item will be shipped along with the two Copper Bezels that I had just ordered.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2015)

*Every payment received for above part, already shipped and tracking number or custom form number is added on post #1

More 1x26650 & 2x26650 $urefire C heads available.

Please check post #1 for next available size, finish and number.*


----------



## DellSuperman (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi, the McClicky switch that came with my host started malfunctioning after using it for 5 mins.
It is now constantly ON.
Is there possible that i can do swap?


----------



## Tedfs (Jan 25, 2015)

#02 Silver 2 x26650 $73
Shipping $6
Total $79


----------



## pegasus21 (Feb 16, 2015)

#05 Silver 1 x26650 $63


Unique Transaction ID: 9CJ27289EK056204Y


----------



## Jvvjvv (Mar 9, 2015)

04 black (2) 26650 73.00
15 black (1) " 63.00
black turbo 49.00
copper head 38.00
PP and shipping 15.00


Total $238.00


----------



## Jvvjvv (Apr 23, 2015)

1.....#5 (2) 26650 black $73.00
1..... turbo head black 49.00
1..... #16 (1) 26650 black 63.00
2.... Mcclicky swicth @ $8.00 16.00
shipping 6.00 
PP 8.00

Total $215.00


----------



## weed099 (Apr 23, 2015)

#6 2x 26650 black
1 black turbo C head
with shipping & PP = $133
PP Transaction ID: 03166202M2010280M


----------



## Glow Bug (May 5, 2015)

#7 2x 26650 black
1 black turbo C head
1x26650 to 1x18650 Heat Sinked Black Aluminum Sleeve $18 x 2 = 36.00
with shipping & PP = $169.00


Transaction ID4M683946H2473962W


----------



## wolfstyle (May 14, 2015)

Payment sent for:
#08 Black 2 x26650
Plus shipping and fee= $82.16
PP Transaction ID: 49C615779H283943K


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 7, 2015)

Father Azmodius for silver 2x26650 #3

Transaction ID 2ma633806x413334s


----------



## jso902 (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice host. Thanks for the prompt follow up.


----------



## himashyou (Jul 31, 2015)

Payment already sent(Unique Transaction ID 35N98162P5608881T )


 for 
1x26650 $urefire C head Black $63 x 1
Internationaly $12 each body.


Thanks.


----------



## yellow (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi again Fivemega.
thanks for the info, so it is:

73,-- for black 2*26650 body+tailcap,
38,-- for brushed nickel plated head,
89,-- for 1*32650 D36 complete host (thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309756-32650-D36-amp-8AA-D36&highlight=)
24 for shipment intl.
-------
224,-- in total
232,96 with 4 % pp-fee included


Transaktionscode 04J07613SV006631F


----------



## BeastModeV5 (Sep 19, 2015)

Payment has been sent for:
#07 Silver 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)
#12 Full Copper brushed Silver C Head $38 (AVAILABLE)
ID: 3E342227Y39123614


----------



## yellow (Sep 26, 2015)

received ...
thnx


----------



## Flyflash (Dec 14, 2015)

*#04 Silver 2 x26650 $73 (AVAILABLE)*


----------



## k-2 (Jun 27, 2016)

FM,
-Are these still available?
-Does the Oveready OR Defense Light tailcap fit on these?
Thanks
k-2


----------



## fivemega (Jun 27, 2016)

k-2 said:


> -Are these still available?


*[size=+1]Yes.[/size]*





k-2 said:


> -Does the Oveready OR Defense Light tailcap fit on these?


*[size=+1]If they are made by FIVEMEGA then will fit.[/size]*


----------



## k-2 (Jun 27, 2016)

So are these tailcaps compatible with these http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?235414-urefire-C-head-1x26500-amp-2x26500?


----------



## fivemega (Jun 27, 2016)

k-2 said:


> So are these tailcaps compatible with these http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?235414-urefire-C-head-1x26500-amp-2x26500?


*Yes. They are compatible and will work one instead of the other one, just different outside look.*


----------



## k-2 (Jun 27, 2016)

for:
*#10 Black 2 x26650 $73 (AVAILABLE)*
*#11 Black 2 x26650 $73 (AVAILABLE)
**Shipping $6
4% PP Fee $6.08
Total $152
*Unique Transaction ID # 7KS28413N0237072N
Thanks
k-2


----------



## vestureofblood (Jun 29, 2016)

fivemega said:


> I strongly suggest these for 2x26650



Awwww... I'm totally blushing right now FM . Thanks man.


----------



## novice (Jul 1, 2016)

Pm sent.


----------



## helios123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Paypal sent! for: *#06 Silver 2 x26650 $73 (AVAILABLE)

+ International shipping
**
I have also purchased a copper head and have posted in the other thread (PP sent as well). Can you refund me the $40 discount? Cheers**


*


----------



## helios123 (Aug 16, 2016)

Just curious, what alloy al are these? 6061? 7075? Thanks


----------



## Genna (Sep 17, 2016)

See post #2, the lower comment


----------



## morepho87 (Dec 31, 2016)

Paypal payment sent for the following:

CPF: Morepho87
#07 Silver 2x26650-$73
2x 18650 aluminum sleeves - $18x2
2x extra McClickie switch - $8x2
extra black boot- $1
extra GID boot- $1

Total-$127 plus 20%off = $101.60 + $6 s/h + 4.50 (paypal fees)
112.10 total


----------



## fivemega (Feb 26, 2017)

> Do you know if Keep power 5200 will fit in this body?



*Sure will fit and work perfectly.*


----------



## egrep (May 28, 2017)

egrep  
*#18 Black 1 x26650 $63 (AVAILABLE)* 
Extra GID boot (switch cover) $1 (AVAILABLE) with purchase of body/tail cap.
$6 US Shipping
4% PP surcharge

Total: $72.80¢


----------



## fivemega (Jan 18, 2018)

*Every payment received for above parts, already shipped and tracking number or custom form number is added on post #1

More 1x26650 & 2x26650 $urefire C heads available.

Please check post #1 for next available size, finish and number.*


----------



## DeLighted (Apr 11, 2018)

DeLighted  for 

#09 Brushed matte silver nickel plated 1x26650 $63 
Copper brushed nickel plated head $38
Extra McClickieSwitch $ 8
Extra Black Boot $ 1
Extra Orange Boot $ 1
Shipping $ 6

Total $117


----------



## id30209 (Jun 7, 2018)

FM, your inbox is full.


----------



## id30209 (Jul 3, 2018)

PP sent :
#10 Silver 1 x26650 C head 63$ 
#59 Sf turbo black C head (40$ discount with above purchase) 49$


----------



## fivemega (Jul 12, 2019)

*More 1x26650 $urefire C head compatible bodies available.

Please check post #1 for next available finish and number.*


----------



## fivemega (Aug 7, 2020)

*[size=+5]A B[/size]

[SIZE=+4]A B[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3]A B[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+2]A B[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]A B[/SIZE]*


----------



## Modder (Apr 21, 2021)

Paypal sent for:
#19 Black 1 x26650 $63
Extra GID boot (switch cover) $1
Shipping to FL: $6
Total $70

PP Transaction ID: 4W655150HA959542A

Thanks !


----------



## Modder (May 20, 2021)

Got mine.
Great fit and finish !
Light is VERY grippy.

Edit: I also got a green switch boot, looks awesome on the light !

I really like 26650 Form factor lights,
I currently have it matched with a modded SF KL5 head and is one of the lights on my desk.

Here are some Surefire Lego pics:


----------



## Roger Sully (May 27, 2021)

*1x26650 &amp; 2x26650 $urefire C head By Fivemega*



Modder said:


> Here are some Surefire Lego pics:



I think you missed step. I need to see these!

Edit: pics are here now. They look great!


----------



## fivemega (Sep 14, 2021)

*More 1x26650 $urefire C head compatible bodies available.

Please check post #1 for next available finish and number.*


----------



## fivemega (Oct 9, 2021)

timbo114 said:


> Will there be more 2x26650 black bodies available in the near future?


*I may make some extension tubes to convert 1x26650 to 2x26650 if more people interested.

Any interest?

More 1x26650 $urefire C head compatible bodies available.

Please check post #1 for next available finish and number.*


----------



## fivemega (Oct 9, 2021)

timbo114 said:


> Will these threads mate with Z41 tailcap?


*Z41 has thread of 7/8x20*
*How can 26mm cell go through 7/8"*
*Its not possible.*


timbo114 said:


> That would be great for versatility .. but I'd want those frag knurling blocks to line up perfectly when extension is installed.


*If you look closely at the picture on post #1 you will see grip area is machined like checkered shape and very gripy.*


----------



## timbo114 (Nov 1, 2021)

I'd certainly purchase 1 black


fivemega said:


> *I may make some extension tubes to convert 1x26650 to 2x26650 if more people interested.
> 
> Any interest?*



26650 body with extension for 2x 26650.


----------



## Dizney (Dec 6, 2021)

Paypal sent from Dizney for #20 and #21 1x 26650 black bodies.

Also, I'm interested in purchasing two of the extensions if you decide to make them.

Thank you!!


----------



## egrep (Dec 17, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *I may make some extension tubes to convert 1x26650 to 2x26650 if more people interested.
> 
> Any interest?
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 9, 2022)

Timbo114

*#11 Silver* 1 x26650 $63* (AVAILABLE)*

January 9, 2022
Money Sent
Transaction ID3ED74635ER996191B * along with


----------



## Dizney (Jan 25, 2022)

PP sent by Dizney for #22 and #23 Black 1x26650 bodies.
Transaction ID 22J78581K89244740


----------



## fivemega (Jun 15, 2022)

*More 1x26650 $urefire C head available.

Please see post #1*


----------

